

T-Mobile lays ground for embedded SIMs - NonEUCitizen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/04/24/embedded_sim/

======
drinian
So long as they still allow unlocked phones with removable SIMs, I guess
there's probably a place for this in very small devices or something.

